# Dispatcher's Wanted



## bostonboy (Nov 22, 2016)

For those interested in a Police/Fire Dispatch Career, Essex County Regional Emergency Communications Center in Middleton MA is hiring Dispatchers. ECRECC Dispatches for Amesbury, Essex, Middleton, Topsfield, and Wenham Police/Fire/Ambulance. This is a rolling application Telecommunicator/Dispatcher


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

"All Applications must be received no later than Monday, September 12, 2016."

So is this post wrong or is the info on the hiring page wrong?


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

visible25 said:


> "All Applications must be received no later than Monday, September 12, 2016."
> 
> So is this post wrong or is the info on the hiring page wrong?


Or we can just ....


----------

